# GSD "no trespassing" signs



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GERMAN SHEPHERD ALUMINUM GUARD DOG SIGN Decal 2017A | eBay

GERMAN SHEPHERD ALUMINUM GUARD DOG SIGN Decal 2194 | eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/German-Shepherd-Sec … 48409fdd5b

http://cgi.ebay.com/GERMAN-SHEPHERD-GUA … 5d280b9582

"If it comes into my yard, I get to eat it!!" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GERMAN-SHEPHERD-DOG … 2a0a038703
"Warning: Human Shoots. Dog Bites."

http://cgi.ebay.com/GERMAN-SHEPHERD-ALU … 27b7721b8d
"You might get in, but you won't get out"

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAUTION-grump-BEWAR … 3cb1d35313
"Caution: One mean ***** on premises. Beware of dog too!"

http://cgi.ebay.com/GERMAN-SHEPHERD-CO- … 4837af1c5d
"German Shepherd Country! Watch your step!" I'm thinking of getting this one


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

anyone have any other good ones?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have this one, don't know if you can read it, Says "trespassers will be eaten" LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I always thought this picture kinda looked like a cat:





















I have this sign, but I don't have it actually posted up anywhere because it's not waterproof (it's filed in my cabinet):












I have this on my back door:


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I read something LONG ago, saying that if you put up a sign that says "BEWARE OF DOG" and someone comes into your yard anyways, and gets bit, YOU can get sued by them because you knew you had a vicious dog. For that reason, I have never put up any such signs. I have seen ones with a GSD on it that says, "My dog can run to the fence in .7 seconds. Can YOU?" Not sure if the numbers right, but you get the point. I like those ones. lol

Does anyone know if the whole "known vicious dog" thing is true??


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i was going to ask the same thing actually. i feel like they are more of a liability that's why i've never put one up either, although i was tempted because apparently somebody was trespassing on our property to go through our recycling bins. i'm curious as to what others have to say about this.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> I read something LONG ago, saying that if you put up a sign that says "BEWARE OF DOG" and someone comes into your yard anyways, and gets bit, YOU can get sued by them because you knew you had a vicious dog. For that reason, I have never put up any such signs. I have seen ones with a GSD on it that says, "My dog can run to the fence in .7 seconds. Can YOU?" Not sure if the numbers right, but you get the point. I like those ones. lol


I wouldn't even put that sign up.

It depends on where you live, but the liability issue is real--you should never put up signs that in any way hint your dog *might* bite, in court that is seen as an admission of guilt--knowingly harboring a vicious animal. Stupid, but true. Here's my sign, I had it custom made at buildasign.com:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is Nara posing by our sign:


----------



## SpitzMom (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I was unaware that it was "admitting guilt" to post such as sign. I will re-think our sign and find something else. I do NOT consider our dog "vicious" at all but I thought that it was a service to intruders to let them know that it probably wasn't a great idea to climb over the 6 ft. fence because I don't know how our GSD might react to a complete stranger just coming onto his property that way. I was afraid that he might introduce them to his teeth. But I like the idea of some of the custom signs.


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

> I read something LONG ago, saying that if you put up a sign that says "BEWARE OF DOG" and someone comes into your yard anyways, and gets bit, YOU can get sued by them because you knew you had a vicious dog.


This is true! This is why I just have plain No Trespassing signs up, I heard one instance I think it was in Colorado that a person broke into a house and was attacked by the owners dog and sued the owner since the "beware of Dog" sign wasn't in Spanish and he couldn't read it!!! OMG!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

SpitzMom said:


> I do NOT consider our dog "vicious" at all but I thought that it was a service to intruders to let them know that it probably wasn't a great idea to climb over the 6 ft. fence because I don't know how our GSD might react to a complete stranger just coming onto his property that way.


Yeah, it seems fair to give a warning, doesn't it? But the fact is, anyone who is cruising the street looking for a place to rob is probably going to avoid a house with a dog. So all you really need is a sign that says something to the effect of "there's a dog on the property". Fair warning and no liability.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jillian said:


> I heard one instance I think it was in Colorado that a person broke into a house and was attacked by the owners dog and sued the owner since the "beware of Dog" sign wasn't in Spanish and he couldn't read it!!! OMG!


Haha, yes, that's why my sign has both English and Spanish, with a picture of dog, in case you can't read altogether.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

In the State of Illinois...(according to an attorney)....a sign depicting in picture or word that an aggressive animal is on the premises....makes "the owner" of the premises liable for any injury caused by the animal(s)...even if inflicted as a result of unlawful actions.
FWIW

*I am not an attorney...so I can only state what was told to me.*


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

This entire "beware of Dog" thing makes me so mad!!! If someone chooses to trespass regardless of the type of sign, you should have a right to have a dog that will bite and do it's job without being sued! The criminal/person has a choice of whether or not to trespass and are already forewarned of the consequence!!!!!!! GRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No Trespassing Signs...and a sign "simply" stating that (dogs) are on premises...will be better in court FOR the owner...
Because one sign informs people that they are not welcome on your property...and the other gives awareness to the fact that there are dog(s( on the premises.
....go figure...


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

> Haha, yes, that's why my sign has both English and Spanish, with a picture of dog, in case you can't read altogether.


LOL! can't discriminate against the criminals by not posting their language too!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Cant you get sued any way for the dog biting, regardless of sign?


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think it is regardless--I have heard of people getting sued for NOT having a beware of dog sign!

It is why I have one...now I am pretty confused, and am going to go look up my states laws now


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Haha, yes, that's why my sign has both English and Spanish, with a picture of dog, in case you can't read altogether.


This made me smile, thanks


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Freestep said:


> I wouldn't even put that sign up.
> 
> It depends on where you live, but the liability issue is real--you should never put up signs that in any way hint your dog *might* bite, in court that is seen as an admission of guilt--knowingly harboring a vicious animal. Stupid, but true.


Actually in some places, if you DON'T have a sign you are more likely to be held liable... The law varies by place but when I searched it up I found more places where you are liable if you DON"T have any type of warning sign than places where you are liable if you DO.
There are also a lot of places where it doesn't matter whether or not you have any type of signs, you can be liable no matter what, and there are places where you can not be held liable either way if the person was trespassing and/or was on the property in order to commit some illegal act or mischief. 





robinhuerta said:


> In the State of Illinois...(according to an attorney)....a sign depicting in picture or word that an aggressive animal is on the premises....makes "the owner" of the premises liable for any injury caused by the animal(s)...even if inflicted as a result of unlawful actions.


That is not what the law says in Illinois...


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Would you be libel if you had a sign that said "German Shepherd, very friendly, strangers welcome."?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here in WA, if your dog bites someone, you are liable for it, UNLESS you can show that the person was trespassing. Doesn't matter if you knew the dog was a biter or not. Our sign, therefore, says "beware of dog. NO trespassing."


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

warpwr said:


> Would you be libel if you had a sign that said "German Shepherd, very friendly, strangers welcome."?


I found this sign online, I thought it was a bit interesting but it sounds like it could be taken as "Come on in and steal our dog!"


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

In Missouri we have the castle law. Should someone breaks into your home you are allowed to use any means to defend your home including lethal force. No warning has to be given. Further more it is written into the law that the criminal nor his family can sue the homeowner. I feel that a dog bite would be covered by this. It will however vary from state to state. Some states seems to love criminals.


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Chicago canine......I am simply stating what was told to a group of us by an attorney who practices law in Illinois..
He is a brother to an Illinois Police officer...and was at a ScH trial here several years back.
_Again...I can only repeat what was told to the group of us._
Since them....we have no trespassing signs posted in the back of our home (where the dogs are).....*I prefer to be more safe than sorry*.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

jillian said:


> This is true! This is why I just have plain No Trespassing signs up, I heard one instance I think it was in Colorado that a person broke into a house and was attacked by the owners dog and sued the owner since the "beware of Dog" sign wasn't in Spanish and he couldn't read it!!! OMG!


Do you know the result of the suit?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Just wanted to add...
I do believe his "reason" for informing people, was to offer some legal advice in regards to dog bite and the "dangerous dog laws" that keep plaguing the dog communities.
By exhibiting an "aggressive" sign...it can be used against the home owner in a bite case...(as if the owner is acknowledging that their dog is aggressive by nature).
Which may also *be required* IF your dog has already been labeled as dangerous....which that in itself, can make the dog owner vulnerable in certain types of circumstances.
We were told to exhibit signs that "informed" people that dogs were on the premises...but not in any way to deem them aggressive or dangerous.
By exhibiting a NO TRESSPASSING sign...the home owner is expressing that unauthorized person(s) are not welcome on that particular piece of property.....and they are entering without permission.
This attorney offered advice and possible scenarios...along with the Illinois dog bite laws....he also discussed home owners insurance and accident insurance.
I remember being surprised on some of the home owner insurance, possible policy stipulations ....
*We were offered advice from court experience.....so we gladly took it.*


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I think too many people that have small dogs or even NO dogs have BEWARE OF DOG signs simply as a deterrent to make it stand up in court as a true liability.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

A friend of mine who breeds (used to breed) Rottweilers had a couple of signs made for her property.
They simply state: 
*YOU ARE NOT WELCOME HERE.*
*PLEASE LEAVE, YOU ARE NOW TRESSPASSING.*
DOGS RESIDE ON THESE PREMISES.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is what the IL law says that I was able to find: 


> 5/16. Liability of owner of dog attacking or injuring person § 16. Animal attacks or injuries. If a dog or other animal, without provocation, attacks, attempts to attack, or injures any person who is peaceably conducting himself or herself in any place where he or she may lawfully be, the owner of such dog or other animal is liable in civil damages to such person for the full amount of the injury proximately caused thereby.


This type of law seems to be fairly common to a lot of states, as you can see there is no mention of signs or taking into account whether or not the dog was previously known to be aggressive. So in that case a sign should not make you any more or less liable. Again you really need to know what the law is in your area though. There could also be local laws involved as well, I have no info on those.

Another example, California:


> (a) No dog may be declared potentially dangerous or vicious if any injury or damage is sustained by a person who, at the time the injury or damage was sustained, was committing a willful trespass or other tort upon premises occupied by the owner or keeper of the dog, or was teasing, tormenting, abusing, or assaulting the dog, or was committing or attempting to commit a crime. No dog may be declared potentially dangerous or vicious if the dog was protecting or defending a person within the immediate vicinity of the dog from an unjustified attack or assault. No dog may be declared potentially dangerous or vicious if an injury or damage was sustained by a domestic animal which at the time the injury or damage was sustained was teasing, tormenting, abusing, or assaulting the dog.
> 
> ALSO:
> (a) The owner of any dog is liable for the damages suffered by any person who is bitten by the dog while in a public place or lawfully in a private place, including the property of the owner of the dog, regardless of the former viciousness of the dog or the owner's knowledge of such viciousness. A person is lawfully upon the private property of such owner within the meaning of this section when he is on such property in the performance of any duty imposed upon him by the laws of this state or by the laws or postal regulations of the United States, or when he is on such property upon the invitation, express or implied, of the owner.


So as you can see, if the person was somewhere unlawfully (on the dog owner's property) the law says they are not held liable, and in other situations they are held liable whether or not they had any prior knowledge of aggression. 


In other states, you are basically liable no matter what.
Here is Utah for example:


> Every person owning or keeping a dog shall be liable in damages for injury committed by such dog, and it shall not be necessary in any action brought therefor to allege or prove that such dog was of a vicious or mischievous disposition or that the owner or keeper thereof knew that it was vicious or mischievous; but neither the state nor any county, city, or town in the state nor any peace officer employed by any of them shall be liable in damages for injury committed by a dog when: (1) The dog has been trained to assist in law enforcement, and (2) The injury occurs while the dog is reasonably and carefully being used in the apprehension, arrest, or location of a suspected offender or in maintaining or controlling the public order.


Some states laws do specifically mention 'beware of dog' signs but the ones I have seen before usually mention it as a condition in which the owner would *NOT* be held liable. 
Example, Colorado:



> A dog owner shall not be liable to a person who suffers bodily injury, serious bodily injury, or death from being bitten by the dog: (a) While the person is unlawfully on public or private property;
> (b) While the person is on property of the dog owner and the property is clearly and conspicuously marked with one or more posted signs stating "no trespassing" or "beware of dog";


Most of the laws I have seen that mention prior knowledge that a dog was dangerous/aggression having a bearing on liability usually define it pretty clearly, so a "beware of dog" sign would not be included in this.
Example:


> 1. "Potentially dangerous dog" means any dog that:
> a. when unprovoked inflicts bites on a human either on public or private property, or
> b. when unprovoked attacks a dog which results in the death of said dog either on public or private property;
> 2. "Dangerous dog" means any dog that:
> ...


I have also seen laws where they say if a person (adult) ignores a beware of dog sign, they are presumed to be accepting the risk, and the property owner cannot be held liable. So in areas where that is the law, a sign would actually help to protect you.

I found one state (LA) that did mention dogs being known to be dangerous without really defining what this meant. In that case I could see a lawyer claiming a sign is proof that the owner knew the dog was vicious. 

However, a lawyer could also argue that a sign that just said "dog in yard" was not enough of a warning for the person entering to know there was a risk that the dog might bite, and thus the owner should be held liable.
Whether or not any of that would fly in court is another matter.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We have these on my brother's window:
http://www.jokesigns.com/German_Shepherd_Sign_207.gif

and 

http://www.dogshoppe.net/images/swa/swa_1212-01-202_gsd_sm.jpg

I might find a better "German Shepherd Crossing" sign


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ChicagoCanine, Robin is talking case law and civil suits, not the criminal statutes. In civil court, you can sue for just about anything and win. It has a LOT of shades of grey.

Civil trials depend a LOT on previous case law and the finer readings. For example, a simple "Beware of dog" sign might be fine. If you had a picture of a snarling dog that said "Jump the fence and your *** is mine" then the argument could be made that you KNEW the dog was vicious and didn't do enough to stop people from entering the property.
A different judge on a different day might look at the second sign and say "Well Idiot, who did you jump the fence then??" Then again, there could be the argument made that you had the sign on the back gate, but the guy jumped over the fence in the side yard so didn't see the sign. In that case, it could be argued that you KNEW the dog was dangerous and posted a sign, but didn't make sure that everyone was potentially warned.

It's a big convoluted mess and good reason to contact a local attorney specializing in civil law (not criminal) to find out the story in your area. Even better would be to hire one of those "dog bite" lawyers and ask him what signs would cover you. After all, those guys specialize in suing dog owners


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

We have dog signs everywhere on our property. We also have tons of NO hunting signs on our property

Neither keep people or hunters away.

During my daughter's senior year....we had toilet paper everywhere one morning. Everywhere!! We sort of giggled and cleaned it up...but it left me uneasy. The second time it happened and was clogged wet on everything and our mailbox was smashed....I called the police.

What he told me sent a chill up my spine. Doesn't matter about the signs. If it was kids or adult and a person was running in our yard during the toilet paper event and tripped in a hole and broke his leg....his parents could sue our homeowners....and they would probably win. 

If our dog would have gotten out and hurt one of the prankers.....we could and would be responsible. It's in a yard......you should call the police if you see somebody in your yard....NOT release your dogs. He said it's different if somebody breaks into your home. You have the right to protect yourself then.. 

He also told me that if you alter your mailbox in any way except a post/mailbox....(like putting big steel poles around mailbox like my hubby did) and a person hits it with a baseball bat or car....they can sue you for their injuries.

My dogs use to sleep with me in my bedroom...with a very loud fan going. We can't hear anything. Now my male sleeps in the living room. 

Come to find out about the toilet paper event.....parents around here drive their kids around to toilet paper houses. OMG??? That is the strangest, weirdest thing to me AS A PARENT to do. I'm sorry.....but why do that? Don't they have anything better to do? Do they not realize how messed up my life could be right now b/c of their stupid actions? I could have let my dogs out. Just stop and think about that for a moment.......I could have let my dogs out in my yard.

ugh....I won't even go into the huge rant about the hunters that illegally hunt on my property. And the ONE week of shotgun season. SCARY


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My dog and my dog sign is just a deterrent. If you still decide to break in to my house despite the sign and the dog, then I'm shooting to kill. I am not displaying signs to warn you that my dog will bite. I don't want her to bite you. I want her to give me advance warning that you're coming so I have time to grab my gun and be ready. If you're that stupid, you don't deserve to live. And if you're going to come into my home with my wife and 3 small children there, you'd better be prepared to die for whatever it is you intend to steal. And if dying is worth breaking into my house, then go ahead and test me and see what happens to you. Like that one sign says, don't worry about the dog, worry about the owner! If you come into my yard, we're going to have problems. If you come into my house, you'll be dead. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gattaca714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a sticker I made for my brother:

I know what you're thinking. "Is the dog inside or outside?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a German Shepherd, the most powerful guard dog in the world, and would bite your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

My front door...


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

My insurance company explained to us that by putting up a sign that says "beware of dog" it means that you know your dog can/will bite and so you're responsible for any damage done to the person. I used to have a sign but not any more. Why would I warn you that there's a dog in my house? If you know me, you know she's here..if I don't know you and you come in..well between the cop cars that line the street, including in my driveway and the dog..you get what you deserve!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My uncle has a graphics business, which works out nicely because he can do custom signs as well. I'm thinking of having him do one with 2 GSD silhouettes that simply says "We live here" or something neutral like that. I figure that and the fact that strangers are usually met with a big, booming bark gets the point across pretty well.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a sign that basically says "Dogs on Premises" with a silhouette of a GSD. It is worded as though I am asking people to not set them free, so I'm not making a statement that they are threatening. How the person takes the pic of the GSD is up to them. This way they see there are dogs here and that I'd really be grateful if you don't set them free, I don't say they will eat you up if you do, so there ya go .
My insurance agent told me years ago to get rid of a "Beware of Dog" sign I had and to post something like this instead. This is what we've had up for years and it does the trick.

Annette


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

VomBlack said:


> My uncle has a graphics business, which works out nicely because he can do custom signs as well. I'm thinking of having him do one with 2 GSD silhouettes that simply says "We live here" or something neutral like that. I figure that and the fact that strangers are usually met with a big, booming bark gets the point across pretty well.


I've seen signs like that:
Double Pet Dog Breed Sign » Pet Dog Breed Signs, Stickers, Decals


There's also this one:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't care about any liability over a sign. I wanted to scare the beejeebies out of anyone who even THOUGHT about entering my yard.
I think this one is straight and to the point!


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

We have "Dog on Premises" signs on the front and back doors. Brody takes care of the rest. I mean, we "could" put a picture of a German Shepherd on a sign, but really, with the large, full length glass on both doors, the snarling, barking real thing is orders of magnitude better than any sign. 

(Funny thing is, Brody is the biggest sweetheart, but at the same time, he really does know how to let a stranger know that they aren't welcome unless one of his humans says so.)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

bocron said:


> I have a sign that basically says "Dogs on Premises" with a silhouette of a GSD. It is worded as though I am asking people to not set them free, so I'm not making a statement that they are threatening. How the person takes the pic of the GSD is up to them. This way they see there are dogs here and that I'd really be grateful if you don't set them free, I don't say they will eat you up if you do, so there ya go .
> My insurance agent told me years ago to get rid of a "Beware of Dog" sign I had and to post something like this instead. This is what we've had up for years and it does the trick.
> 
> Annette


I think having a sign that says that says Dogs on Premises is probably very safe also. It basically says that there are dogs here, nothing more or nothing less.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I've seen signs like that:
> Double Pet Dog Breed Sign » Pet Dog Breed Signs, Stickers, Decals
> 
> 
> There's also this one:


Aha! Yes like that, I get OCD with designs at times so i'm looking to come up with something custom, but same concept.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I didn't care about any liability over a sign. I wanted to scare the beejeebies out of anyone who even THOUGHT about entering my yard.
> I think this one is straight and to the point!


I love this sign! 

I have the little mini strip signs that just say "beware of dog." 
I will have to look into getting something else.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anyone that comes on my property will hear the dogs before they ever get close to the signs. The barking is a sign!
I have the make it to the fence one(I sharpie'd it to make it look like a long coat~Kacie), I don't call 911 w/ the GSD face on it, and this one(again I sharpie'd it to look more like Karlo


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Easiest (and smartest) thing to do would be to talk to an attorney in your state. Jailhouse (aka internet forums) advice shouldn't be taken as law.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would like to have one custom made to say & picture a GSD.....

*NO TRESSPASSING*
*DO NOT ENTER PREMISES*
*I RESIDE HERE. *

_kinda says it all..._


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

It depends on where you live. I know here in Navajo County it is better to HAVE the sign. I was talking to my friend, the K9 handler, last week and he said that here you should have a sign. It just depends on the laws in the area you live.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ha maybe I should READ all of the posts before posting! Anyways.  Like others have said there are many places that now have the "Castle law". Basically, a "man's" home is his castle. If you feel threatened any way on your property you have the right to protect yourself in any way. I have a co-worker who, when he was much younger, had someone break into his house during the night. He grabbed his big ol' Magnum pistol from beside his bed and shot at him as he was running down the road. Luckily for him he was exhausted and not shooting straight. When the police got there, who knew him, they told him that next time if he did shoot the guy he needed to drag him back to his house so that it looked like he had shot him while breaking in.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> My front door...


OMG, I love your sign.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

idahospud49 said:


> It depends on where you live. I know here in Navajo County it is better to HAVE the sign. I was talking to my friend, the K9 handler, last week and he said that here you should have a sign. It just depends on the laws in the area you live.



as I said before, I would consult a civil attorney. The k9 handler is likely well-versed in the requirements per the legal statute, but civil case law can be different.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> as I said before, I would consult a civil attorney. The k9 handler is likely well-versed in the requirements per the legal statute, but civil case law can be different.


When it comes to civil things, everything is so screwy everywhere. It is ridiculous what courts will let people sue for these days. I'd personally rather have my butt covered criminally than civilly.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

JulieBays said:


> OMG, I love your sign.



Thanks


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> When it comes to civil things, everything is so screwy everywhere. It is ridiculous what courts will let people sue for these days. I'd personally rather have my butt covered criminally than civilly.


At the end of the day your safety is number one. Protect yourself and your family. While lawsuits are expensive they're no where near as expensive as a life.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

idahospud49 said:


> When it comes to civil things, everything is so screwy everywhere. It is ridiculous what courts will let people sue for these days. I'd personally rather have my butt covered criminally than civilly.


I don't see any reason to do either/or. I do both. The criminal part is very easy, the second part requires a couple of short phone calls. The civil part might not be 100%, but I'd rather stack the odds in my favor.

I think part of it is just thinking how some of the more graphic signs would come off to a jury in case of a lawsuit


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess this is why I have homeowner's insurance. To protect myself In Case S Happens. My neighbor had a door to door saleman come up to her front door. She doesn't use the front door. He slipped on the walkway. He sued her insurance and got a settlement.

I have a Beware sign hanging up as soon as you turn in my driveway. I also have a wireless driveway alarm that beeps in my house when somebody pulls up. (I have no main windows facing the road) Most delivery people that come here know to Honk their horns.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Some good signs! I have just have a couple of those yard flags, with pictures of regal and calm GSDs on them. I'm going to get some with fall colors next....

I especially like the signs people have posted which are a warning but humorous too! 

Here's another in that genre:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

RE: civil lawsuits. Anyone can sue for just about anything, but that doesn't mean the bad guys will always win.  Read on......

GSD vs bad guy vs judge.

A local John Deere dealer was plagued with break ins. Theives would take the smaller power equipment items, including those in for repair.

The dealer tried alarms, cameras, police stakeouts to no avail. Enter the dog trainer I go to. He's an excellent trainer with lots of experience in protection/law enforcement/schutzhund. After working with the dealer and learning of his needs, he found and trained an appropriate GSD to guard the business at night.

Not too long after the dog had been settled into his new duties at the dealership a theif decides to try his luck. He scales the tall chain link fence and drops into the back storage yard. An alarm is set off, the dog apprehends and holds the theif until the police arrive. They said the dog did not let go until the owner/dealer arrived on scene. 

Fast forward (stupid) theif decides to sue the dealer/owner for having a dog that bites and did bite him.

The theif did NOT win the case.

Score one for the good guys, including a very well trained GSD. 

(I know they don't all have happy endings like this, but they aren't all bad either, there are some good common sense judges and juries out there too.  )


----------

